# Lake Livingston location help



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I know a good number of you live in the LL area. I need some insight into what area of the lake should the wife and I purchase a weekend / vacation home. We have looked at a number of waterfront homes and have sort of narrowed it down to 3-4 located in the Trinity, Onalaska, Coldspring, and Pointblank. All are similar in size, amenities and price. My question is are there any advantage of any of these locations over the others with everything (house/property) being equal? Also I'm not too concerned as to the distance to primary home as it's not that big of a consideration in the mix.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

It really depends on what type of amenities you want by you. Keep in mind we have a S/SE wind the majority of the time so keep that in mind with the waterfront wave action.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it really depends on where you like to fish at. As you can see the lake can be a beast at times. Also if you like to go to certain stores or restaurants you might want to be close by. Good luck


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Polk county taxes plus the Onalaska school district taxes makes the area on the southeast side of the lake very dear property. I have three friends on the Polk county portion of the lake that are being forced to sell because they can no longer bear the taxes.
If you are talking about water front beware of the south southwest winds on the main body of the lake. Those bulkheads cost mega bucks to repair or replace. 
The more sheltered areas in Kickapoo, Whiterock or the main river above Sebastopol are my favorite areas. The main draw back is during the heavy rain periods they muddy up quicker than the main lake. 
The fishing for species other than striped bass and white bass is much better in the creek and river areas.
Plus much better wildlife viewing both on or off the water.
But as I first stated please check with the local county tax offices before you commit.
All you need is the local 911 address of the property to inquire.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I believe that as far north as Trinity is, your area would stay muddy much of the time. Onalaska would be my choice out of your suggestions. The northeast side of the lake has a lot more stores and access to medical available.


Be reminded that lots with a beautiful 180Â° view look great at times, but they may get hammered by big waves. Talk to the neighbors who live by the homes you are considering. It is a great lake, and wish you success in finding the right spot for you.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't lived up there in 10 years, but San Jacinto Co taxes used to be very appealing. I'd look on the south side, between Coldspring and Point Blank if I were looking to buy a house up there


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Our taxes in San Jacinto county are very reasonable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a house in Riverside and love it. Taxes are not bad. You can get on the water 90% of the time . Just remember when Dallas gets hit with a hard rain the river will rise . The fishing is good in the fall,winter and spring then I head to the main lake. Best wises on fining a place


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

10-4 on the winds.... and check water depth around your dock! I live below 190 on Kickapoo and luv it--protected from south winds but northers are ruff and storms a couple nights ago were rough too.


Taxes are high but not sure about surrounding counties, Indian Hill/Penwaugh seems protected from south winds and there is a lot of recreational boat activity there and jetskis, etc. Plus you are right near the old 190 roadbed for white bass fishing.


I'm maybe a 10 minute run from the roadbed.


Cedar Point on 190 between Onalaska and Livingston has a lot of building going on it seems. Some say water rates are high there but I don't know. Expensive homes going up in there. You may have to have a realtor to tour the property--has a guard gate.


Good luck!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Contact *Kickapoo Duke* on here. He has been in the real estate business for many years in the area. He sold a vacant lot for me and the whole process went very well.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

We bought our place on LL 15 years ago and have loved it. We are prepping it to sell and should have it on the market soon. Here are the things that were must haves when we bought our place:

1) Large lot with privacy - lot is .63 acres and on a peninsula so we cant see the neighbors next to us.
2) Good water but off the main lake to eliminate the pounding from the south wind - we bought on Kickapoo creek
3) Good fishing/hunting near by - my duck blind is on an island a few minutes from the house, dove island and midlake are a short boat ride and Kickapoo Creek offers good crappie fishing, good bass fishing and great white bass spawn action.
4) Two hours or less from our main house - I found that a drive over two hours was tiresome for me and we would use it less, this place is roughly 1 hour 15 minutes from our house in Spring.
5) Lots of wildlife - We see it all, otters, eagles, spoon bills, ospreys, kites, alligators to name a few.
6) Nice areas to explore with the kayaks - we have a couple of bays, a water fall, etc within a short paddling of the house.
7) House with great views of the lake - you will be surprised how many homes don't have a good view of the water. Our house is all glass facing the lake and you have a water view from every room
8) Waterfront property - yes, it is more expensive but if you are going to do it, do it right. We have neighbors up there that bought homes off the water and later sold and bought a waterfront property.

The process can take a while. It took us a year to find the perfect property; we circled the lake several times and looked at every subdivision over the course of that year. If we were less picky, we could have found a place sooner but really wanted to hit our must haves. It paid off with our current place, at the end of the weekend we never want to go home and can't wait to get back when we are away. I think the first few years we had the place, we averaged close to 50 weekends a year there.

As far as areas, we are in Onalaska and Polk county. The area is kind of midrange from a price standpoint; less expensive than the main lake but more expensive that further north. The taxes are a pain everywhere in Texas but the taxes are still cheaper than on my Spring home. I also fight them when they go up and have managed to keep them at a reasonable level. You have good access to everywhere since you are midlake with Onalaska.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

In general you'll get more bang for the buck the farther north you go up the lake/river. I agree with most of what everybody else has said. Onalaska, where we live, is very convenient, but the taxes will probably eventually run us off of the lake. They are brutal. That seems to happen a lot for retired and semi-retired folks. Definitely talk to the existing neighbors to see what the lake conditions are like all year long. If you talk yourself out of waterfront, at least get in a community where they have a common marina where you can drive your golf cart to your boat in a sling. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Polk County water front TAXES are out of control !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Polk County water front TAXES are out of control !!!!!!!!!!!!


The unimproved water front land value is $2000. per foot of bulkhead. 
Then, your home value added.
And don't forget the value of boat lifts and piers.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

My taxes are roughly $1000 per linear ft, then they add reducing factors from there but the land is the big charge. The house tax values are quite low other wise they would have to raise the rates of none lake front property which they don't want to do. The Polk county rates are still cheaper than you pay in Harris county. My Spring home taxes are 2x (or more) the Polk County rate and I am in a lower tax area of Harris.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

GT11 said:


> My taxes are roughly $1000 per linear ft, then they add reducing factors from there but the land is the big charge. The house tax values are quite low other wise they would have to raise the rates of none lake front property which they don't want to do. The Polk county rates are still cheaper than you pay in Harris county. My Spring home taxes are 2x (or more) the Polk County rate and I am in a lower tax area of Harris.


One of the major differences between Harris and Polk counties (and I've owned property in both), is that Polk County gives virtually nothing (or very little) for the Homestead exemption. It's a joke!

Another factor is that Harris typically has a large spread between market and assessed value. In my case Polk County hardly recognizes any difference between the two, meaning I get taxed on a very high assessed value. I do fight my taxes every year and luckily, I have been able to at least keep them down somewhat. If I hadn't been doing that, I would have been screwed a long time ago.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SetDaHook said:


> One of the major differences between Harris and Polk counties (and I've owned property in both), is that Polk County gives virtually nothing (or very little) for the Homestead exemption. It's a joke!


Darn, as many times as I have gone to the Polk CAD and talked in person, and as much as I have researched on line through their records, I didn't know the above. My plan is to move my homestead exemption from Harris to Polk for 2019.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Great insight into what I should be looking at as to taxes and location etc..


I really appreciate your help guys. So it appears that if location and houses are equal the better choice might be San Jacinto County vs Polk county for lakefront property ownership as far as taxes go.


Any of you guys tried remodeling on the lake? Good subs and labor would seem to me hard to find around the lake, probably expensive as well.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

H2 said:


> Great insight into what I should be looking at as to taxes and location etc..
> 
> I really appreciate your help guys. So it appears that if location and houses are equal the better choice might be San Jacinto County vs Polk county for lakefront property ownership as far as taxes go.
> 
> Any of you guys tried remodeling on the lake? Good subs and labor would seem to me hard to find around the lake, probably expensive as well.


Highly recommend Westco out of Livingston. He has done half deon superlative jobs for us.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

H2 said:


> Great insight into what I should be looking at as to taxes and location etc..
> 
> I really appreciate your help guys. So it appears that if location and houses are equal the better choice might be San Jacinto County vs Polk county for lakefront property ownership as far as taxes go.
> 
> Any of you guys tried remodeling on the lake? Good subs and labor would seem to me hard to find around the lake, probably expensive as well.


Pluses and minuses to everything I feel, the San Jacinto county side doesn't have nearly the shopping convenience as the Polk county side.

I am building new right now, and feel like I have had good local contractors.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

OK, Just got home 20 minutes ago from looking at LL properties since 9AM , visited 11 properties today one of which we looked at last weekend. Here's the thing, this house is a custom build for the original owners in 2007. The house is in Point Blank just across the lake from Onalaska about 1/2 mile west of the bridge on a cove that is completely bulk-headed about 3 lots off the main lake. The biggest negative is that the cove is filling with tree debris and blocking in some of the boat houses beyond this location I'm concerned that this may continue over the next year or two and would block the cove in to include this property. Is this something that would be a deal killer or should I not worry, the listing real estate agent told mine (my son) there's nothing to worry about that the lake would eventually clear this out and that this year it just hasn't happened yet. Ha. 



Otherwise the house is in pristine condition and move in ready and well maintained etc.


What are your thoughts?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

H2 said:


> OK, Just got home 20 minutes ago from looking at LL properties since 9AM , visited 11 properties today one of which we looked at last weekend. Here's the thing, this house is a custom build for the original owners in 2007. The house is in Point Blank just across the lake from Onalaska about 1/2 mile west of the bridge on a cove that is completely bulk-headed about 3 lots off the main lake. The biggest negative is that the cove is filling with tree debris and blocking in some of the boat houses beyond this location I'm concerned that this may continue over the next year or two and would block the cove in to include this property. Is this something that would be a deal killer or should I not worry, the listing real estate agent told mine (my son) there's nothing to worry about that the lake would eventually clear this out and that this year it just hasn't happened yet. Ha.
> 
> Otherwise the house is in pristine condition and move in ready and well maintained etc.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


 10-4 on the debris. We all have that problem. I live on an open part of the lake but the hydraulics of the lake seems to cause stuff to end up on my bulkhead. Walked down to my boathouse one morning and found a dead doe and a baby pig floating among the debris..debris including sizable logs that washed down from upper Kickapoo Cr I guess.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

H2 said:


> OK, Just got home 20 minutes ago from looking at LL properties since 9AM , visited 11 properties today one of which we looked at last weekend. Here's the thing, this house is a custom build for the original owners in 2007. The house is in Point Blank just across the lake from Onalaska about 1/2 mile west of the bridge on a cove that is completely bulk-headed about 3 lots off the main lake. The biggest negative is that the cove is filling with tree debris and blocking in some of the boat houses beyond this location I'm concerned that this may continue over the next year or two and would block the cove in to include this property. Is this something that would be a deal killer or should I not worry, the listing real estate agent told mine (my son) there's nothing to worry about that the lake would eventually clear this out and that this year it just hasn't happened yet. Ha.
> 
> Otherwise the house is in pristine condition and move in ready and well maintained etc.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


That would definitely be a deal killer for me!! I live in a cove that gets all the krap from the lake during a flood. It cost me thousands a year in clean up crews and burning. By the time I get my yard back in shape, it happens again, so I can forget about ever having a nice lawn. I can send you some pics of the ongoing devastation if you like and it ain't pretty!. Has also caused some hard feelings with the surrounding neighbors who refuse to pitch in and help. It's pretty much all on me! Keep in mind that the agent trying to sell you, hasn't lived this nightmare. I have! Claiming that the lake would eventually clear it up is BS. Maybe on a main lake point, but not in a cove. I would run from that one.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Currents and wind tend to pile up debris in certain areas. Those certain areas fight it constantly, and it is a huge mess. It is not as simple as a cove will fill up, because some coves don't get it at all. And as wwind3 said, he gets it on an open area, the 'hydraulics' term he used is probably accurate.


Honestly, since my area never gets any debris, that is something that I forgot to mention early in this thread. But certain areas deal with it all the time. Follow SetDaHook's advice and run from that one. Now you have added a new question to ask neighbors about on a property you are considering.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks all for your input, just raises more questions. First , who does this kind of work in removing this floating debris and how expensive is it?









Sorry first attempt to post photo.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Water depth at your bulkhead and out to open water is another concern. Some areas are big flats with only 2' or 3' of water at 131' full pool level. The lake won't fluctuate a whole lot, but a bare minimum or 3' at normal pool may keep your place more usable.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Water depth at your bulkhead and out to open water is another concern. Some areas are big flats with only 2' or 3' of water at 131' full pool level. The lake won't fluctuate a whole lot, but a bare minimum or 3' at normal pool may keep your place more usable.


Thanks for the info, I guess that I have some homework to do in figuring out the direction we want to go.

H2


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

H2 said:


> Thanks all for your input, just raises more questions. First , who does this kind of work in removing this floating debris and how expensive is it?
> 
> View attachment 4318757
> 
> ...


 There is not a dedicated company that does this kind of clean up on this lake. That's also part of the problem because every time it happens you have to hunt down a new crew. But I can tell you first hand what it involves and how much to expect to spend. It takes a track hoe (excavator) with a thumb, plus some laborers in the water to push it within reach of the operator. Then the operator has to pick it up out of the water and stack it in piles along the bank. The track hoe will destroy any lawn you have and that will have to be repaired after you're done with weeks and weeks of burning while your neighbors are having fun out on the lake. I've paid anywhere from $700 to $2500 to have the mess just taken out of the water. Then the burning and lawn repair is up to me to take care of after the crews have left. You can't burn right away as you have to let it dry out for about a month before you can even begin. There have been times when I've had non-stop burns piles going for two to three weeks at a time. Snakes are notorious for drifting in on the debris mats after a flood, so you'll get lots of shooting practice as well. There have been years when I've gone through this process 3 or 4 times in one year. Every now and then I'll get break and it will skip a year only to return with a vengeance. Either way, it's devastating when it happens and your property is unusable and unsightly for months. If it sounds like I'm trying to discourage you, you're right. I wish someone had told me before I bought this property. Lakefront living is supposed to be fun, not a major project several times a year.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

SetDaHook said:


> There is not a dedicated company that does this kind of clean up on this lake. That's also part of the problem because every time it happens you have to hunt down a new crew. But I can tell you first hand what it involves and how much to expect to spend. It takes a track hoe (excavator) with a thumb, plus some laborers in the water to push it within reach of the operator. Then the operator has to pick it up out of the water and stack it in piles along the bank. The track hoe will destroy any lawn you have and that will have to be repaired after you're done with weeks and weeks of burning while your neighbors are having fun out on the lake. I've paid anywhere from $700 to $2500 to have the mess just taken out of the water. Then the burning and lawn repair is up to me to take care of after the crews have left. You can't burn right away as you have to let it dry out for about a month before you can even begin. There have been times when I've had non-stop burns piles going for two to three weeks at a time. Snakes are notorious for drifting in on the debris mats after a flood, so you'll get lots of shooting practice as well. There have been years when I've gone through this process 3 or 4 times in one year. Every now and then I'll get break and it will skip a year only to return with a vengeance. Either way, it's devastating when it happens and your property is unusable and unsightly for months. If it sounds like I'm trying to discourage you, you're right. I wish someone had told me before I bought this property. Lakefront living is supposed to be fun, not a major project several times a year.


I do appreciate the advice and we have decided to move on to another property on our short list, will most likely be making an offer in Indian Hills Estates are you familiar with that area of the lake.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> That would definitely be a deal killer for me!! I live in a cove that gets all the krap from the lake during a flood. It cost me thousands a year in clean up crews and burning. By the time I get my yard back in shape, it happens again, so I can forget about ever having a nice lawn. I can send you some pics of the ongoing devastation if you like and it ain't pretty!. Has also caused some hard feelings with the surrounding neighbors who refuse to pitch in and help. It's pretty much all on me! Keep in mind that the agent trying to sell you, hasn't lived this nightmare. I have! Claiming that the lake would eventually clear it up is BS. Maybe on a main lake point, but not in a cove. I would run from that one.


Listen to him--I have seen what he has to deal with. And if I may---those "canal" or the backs of coves are not ideal "lakefront" Some people have good luck but many others suffer during high water--or low water when you get landlocked.. When the lake was down 4 feet a few years back I couldn't launch and I've got 6+ feet of water at the back of my boathouse--but half my boathouse was on dry land for months.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

H2 said:


> I do appreciate the advice and we have decided to move on to another property on our short list, will most likely be making an offer in Indian Hills Estates are you familiar with that area of the lake.


Well we made an offer and traded counters a couple of times and they accepted . We're moving forward towards closing, hope we chose the right community.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

H2 said:


> Well we made an offer and traded counters a couple of times and they accepted . We're moving forward towards closing, hope we chose the right community.


I believe that is on Indian Hill Peninsula. Would you be on the northeast side or the southwest side?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I believe that is on Indian Hill Peninsula. Would you be on the northeast side or the southwest side?


Southwest side on Sequoia Dr.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

H2 said:


> Southwest side on Sequoia Dr.


Cool! Welcome to the lake. Only downside I see is the wind--but we all fight it.....I am generally protected from the south wind but a bad storm from the south will churn me up too---and a norther is a direct hit for me.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

H2 said:


> Southwest side on Sequoia Dr.


You will be fine. We've been in the community for 30 years.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> Cool! Welcome to the lake. Only downside I see is the wind--but we all fight it.....I am generally protected from the south wind but a bad storm from the south will churn me up too---and a norther is a direct hit for me.


...This is from the March 2017 storm. The july 3rd storm is probably worse and came out of nowhere


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is July 3rd storm-this one went from 0 to Warp7 in a nanosecond--pretty scary-glad I wasn't on the water...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

H2 said:


> Southwest side on Sequoia Dr.





markbrumbaugh said:


> You will be fine. We've been in the community for 30 years.


As long as Mark has been on that peninsula, he seems like an excellent source of knowledge.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Well guy's I knew that I could count on the 2cool community to help educate and provide insight in helping us navigate our way to make a better decision in choosing the best location for us.


Thanks all for your help, got a lot to learn about the area and hope that we will eventually call this place our home away from home.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And feel lucky Mark has trained to TRA to not flood the duck boards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

